# Nude nailcolors for darker skintones?



## Selene (Sep 16, 2006)

Most of the nude, french manicure shades I have tried are too pale for me such that they don't look natural.  My skintone is MAC NC35, and my nailbeds are naturally very pink.  What are some nude nail polishes that work for darker skintones?  Please post what color your nailbeds are naturally for reference.  Pics would be nice too.  Thanks.


----------



## CincyFan (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm not a woman of color but I could probably recommend a good color if I saw your nails.  Being the polish junkie I am, I've tried a bunch.  

Are you looking to match the natural color of your nail beds or are you looking for a nude color that will be opaque enough to hide the pink?

Just based on what you've described your nails as, I'd suggest OPI Passion or I've Got a Date To Knight.  They are both pink sheers that aren't streaky.  Got a Date To Knight is more pink than Passion.  Passion is my HG pink sheer.  

I personally don't like the look of french manicures on me because my nailbeds are so short.  When my tips are short, I still need to paint the white thick to cover what's naturally there.  It looks so fake.  I guess I could always use an opaque base but I love my brights and darks too much to bother.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 29, 2006)

Essie in Allure works for me. I love it- I'm NW45 and it looks really natural.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 29, 2006)

Can anyone post a pic of it on?


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 29, 2006)

essie's waltz is one of my favorite nude/clean nail polishes..


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 29, 2006)

Essie has the best colors for French, IMHO. I've been doing nails for 6+ years and these are my faves for pink nail beds:

Fed Up
Mademoiselle
Sugar Daddy
Adore-A-Ball
Delicacy


----------



## L281173 (Sep 29, 2006)

Personally, I have never found suitable nude colors.  They make my hands look like they have been sitting in a casket.  I have already admired nudes on everyone else.  I like vibrant colors such as my reds, oranges, rich browns, pinks, fuschia,etc.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 30, 2006)

Here is Essie Allure.





  My computer is acting up


----------



## supko (Sep 30, 2006)

I love Essie Mademoiselle or Sugar Daddy for cool-toned sheer pinks.

OPI I'm Yours! is a cool-toned sheer with a hot pink flash - so pretty!

Essie Naked Truth is a peachy beige which could work if you like warm nudes.


----------



## sandy05 (Oct 12, 2006)

I like OPI Malaysian Mist.


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 18, 2006)

i love essie orient x-presso for a caramel color...


----------



## Nikki_L (Oct 20, 2006)

try essie nude beach.  sheer with warm glitter/irridescence.


----------



## amillion (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_Essie in Allure works for me. I love it- I'm NW45 and it looks really natural._

 


I sooo agree on this one. I have been rocking this nude colored polish since last summer. It's your nails but much pretty looking.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have been searching for the perfect nude on very tan skin.  Will have to try some of the recommendations given.


----------



## Snootus0722 (Jun 10, 2010)

Lippman nail polish in fashion, another great true nude.  I love it.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snootus0722* 

 
_Lippman nail polish in fashion, another great true nude. I love it._

 
Fashion is a great nude. I have that one because I worked with Deb Lippmann at New York Fashion Week and that was one of the colors used.


----------



## meela188 (Jun 18, 2010)

OPI Barefoot in Barcelona is my absolute favorite


----------



## rmcandlelight (Jun 19, 2010)

OPI Samoan Sands and  OPI Tickle My Francey is a nice nude for dark skintones.
I have a picture of Tickle My Francey on my blog.   It's a great color for all skintones.


----------



## nazneen372 (Jun 20, 2010)

rmcandlelight I agree, I love OPI Tickle My Francey, it's almost a mannequin-hand look on me, really quite lovely and subtle.


----------



## MrsGooch (Jun 20, 2010)

Just picked up MAC's Brown Bag the other day...it gives me that "mannequin hands" look...kind of like I put foundation on my nails, but since there's a slight shimmer in it, it doesn't look dead. I like it a lot.


----------



## Entice (Jun 23, 2010)

Essie Ballet Slippers


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's another vote for Brown bag which is opaque.  If you're going for a nude, but natural nail with a sheer polish then I'd say there's a ton of stuff out there from budget (I like Revlon's nudes) to salon (OPI has a crazy range).


----------



## sss215 (Jul 13, 2010)

For a nice brown, try China glaze in Heirloom Organza


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Essie has the best colors for French, IMHO. I've been doing nails for 6+ years and these are my faves for pink nail beds:

Fed Up
Mademoiselle
Sugar Daddy
Adore-A-Ball
Delicacy_

 
I prefer 'fed up' if I want a more nude finish, and Sugar Daddy for a pinkier finish. Both of those work wonderfully on me.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 13, 2010)

I also LOVE Rescue Beauty Lounge polish in ANI:






It's got a slight shimmer to it which gives it great dimension.


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 13, 2010)

OPI Samoan Sand = <3


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_For a nice brown, try China glaze in Heirloom Organza_

 
Thanks! I've been looking for a good nude from China Glaze..


----------

